# exhaust help



## craftsmangt2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

has enyone ever put a single stack on a gt 6000 and how did you do it eny pics or ideals would be helpfull:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not me but it sounds cool! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can do it, it wont be easy- youll need to either get pipe that has bends ( like custom exhaust for cars) or take it to a custom muffler shop. Youll also need to make sure the stack is properly secured and braced - or could break the engine block ( rip the pipe flanges out of the motor).

Eventually when i build my rat rod wheelhorse- ill probably take it to a custom muffler shop for twin pipes - i want mine to hug the chassis/block and route down under the foot rests ( like automotive side pipes ) and exit in front of the rear wheels- i have a MIG welder- no torch or anything to try n bend the pipes.


----------

